# bot fly eggs?



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

I have one mare and she always has bot fly eggs on her leg I've tryed the bot knifes but they don't work well at all any one got any ideas plz.
Ireland


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

I take scissors or clippers and cut it all off. But remember dont leave it laying in the pasture dispose of it in a trash can or they pick them right back up. Then be sure and deworm with Ivermectin


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

You can use a nit comb or flea comb to remove them, nit combs work best because they are designed to remove lice eggs. I use hair conditioner to loosen them then comb them right out.


----------



## Hayhaul (Apr 22, 2009)

I have the same problem in August usually. The best method I found is a square block groomer. Its 1" thick by 3" wide by 4" long Grooming block is the right term works great. Its very porris and black. Yes bot knife dont work.


----------



## g8ted4me (Sep 3, 2008)

I too used the grooming stones and found that it worked pretty good- still have to work at it, but went way better than the stupid bot knife.


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

I use Equispot by Farnam. It's a spot treatment that you apply to the back of the knees, the poll, the withers and croup every two weeks. It repels bot eggs, flys, ticks, and gnats. It's great stuff and is a lot cheaper than using regular flyspray and boticide.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hayhaul said:


> I have the same problem in August usually. The best method I found is a square block groomer. Its 1" thick by 3" wide by 4" long Grooming block is the right term works great. Its very porris and black. Yes bot knife dont work.


^ I agree with this. It's like a pumice stone and it rubs the eggs right off.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

The bot fly knives really do work. I think many folks don't realize they are ONE sided:shock:

If they are turned the wrong way against the horse, they aren't capable of getting a speck of dirt off.

The best way I have found is to soak only the area you are immediately working on in WARM water. Wait just a couple seconds, then use the bot knife and the eggs come right off.

The logic behind the warm water is that it tricks the eggs into thinking the horse is licking them, so they loosen up.

If you wait until the moisture cools down the eggs won't come off. If that was the case, those of us that live where there is a lot of rain would never have bot eggs on our horses


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

I have the same problem


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Jubilee Rose said:


> ^ I agree with this. It's like a pumice stone and it rubs the eggs right off.


Slick and Easy blocks, I think is what they are called, and they work great for getting off the fly eggs. :]


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

cool hi bare back


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

umm what do these look like?? Sandie has these strange bumps on the side of her belly, and I haven't been able to figure out what they are...someone at the barn mentioned that there is some bug that can lay eggs in the skin (EWW!!!) but they weren't sure the name of it...could that be what the bumps are??? GROSS! :-(


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks all but the warm water trick works best


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

not bots hang on to the hair


----------

